# Where do I see comments and ratings?



## fatherted69 (Feb 22, 2016)

Sorry, I just started in Friday so I'm still learning. I see posts in here about comments and ratings from passengers but I can only find my overall rating which is 4.96 after about 50 trips. I don't see the comments and ratings on the App(iPhone) or on my account on the website.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Off hand I cant remember and I don't have my phone near me.. My experience is that the comments appear to be "canned" and BS. Others claim to get actual comments. If you get the "passengers commented and suggest":
-Dont talk about your other businesses
-Dont start your trip to early
These are a few of the canned messages I've seen and others have reported as well.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

fatherted69 said:


> Sorry, I just started in Friday so I'm still learning. I see posts in here about comments and ratings from passengers but I can only find my overall rating which is 4.96 after about 50 trips. I don't see the comments and ratings on the App(iPhone) or on my account on the website.


If you dont have the new app, then you cant see it. You have an iphone, iphones are the last of the crop to get the new app, so you'll have to wait it out. Android phones got it months ago.

So until you get the new app, you can only see ratings and comments in your weekly summary (that comes in your email every week)


----------

